# MFS Lake Creek FS warning



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

At 2.06 a couple weeks ago, it was noticeable from a long ways upriver and not an issue. Like I didn't bother to take a pic of it or take notes on it. We got the same warning. Caveat-logs in a river are always worth being aware of as in maybe more of it is showing now or it shifted.


----------



## TFVandal (Oct 6, 2015)

Plenty of room on the left side of river there. Rocks in Hells Half will be more of an issue! Have a great trip AL!


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Just got back from 1.78 July 9 launch. Got the same message about that log and it’s a non issue - plenty of time to maneuver around it. There’s so much going on with low water that I only remember that log because of the rangers email, otherwise it would have been just one more thing to avoid. Have fun!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Agreed....did a 7/1 launch and while notable...its in a shallows/mellow section and the flow doesn't push you anywhere unsafe.


----------

